# raising "stinkers"



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

I hope this will fit into "small talk" as far as subject, mening those are not birds in deed...LOL

Want to share some pics of baby Skunks.Those were raised and released back to the wild, after some people shot the mother. She was killing their chickens.

Then they did found a nest and 2 babies in it. 

After that I got to be mama STINKER...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I know this statement will be confusing BUT .. deal with it!  I moved your post to the Other Birds Story and Picture Sharing forum .. Yep, stinkers are not birds, but we tend to put non-pigeon/dove related things in this forum. Things in the Small Talk forum go away 30 days after the last post, so putting your post here will keep it for posterity.

I once attended a mini-convention of Southern California people who had skunks as pets .. OMG! They were so cute, beautiful, and precious. It is ILLEGAL to have a wild skunk as a pet just about everywhere, but these folks had gone out of state to obtain their domestically raised skunks. I was totally enchanted with them (the skunks .. not necessarily the people )

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sooooo adorable. I've seen specials on skunks that live as pets; de-scented, they seemed to live quite happily with cats and people. Having had an unreleasable opossum once, I have always been interested in skunks too.  The pictures are just darling. If you have more, please share them. Your title was funny to me as I play an online game (world of warcraft) and one of the new little "pets" is a skunk called Stinker.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

We love skunks here at the sanctuary My daughter and I have always wanted a pet skunk,
captive raised not taken out of the wild.
How lucky you are to be able to help these wonderful precious babies when there poor mom was shot.

Thank you for sharing the photos they are soooo sweet I just want to cuddle them!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

So adorable - makes me want one!


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

I have more pics , but I did uploaded to the whole capacity my "thing" there and now I need help on , "how to ? " ...

I know , what I do, I will hallow: TAWHATLEY ...help !!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

corvid said:


> I have more pics , but I did uploaded to the whole capacity my "thing" there and now I need help on , "how to ? " ...
> 
> I know , what I do, I will hallow: TAWHATLEY ...help !!


Well, I ain't TAWHATELY, but.............


Click on "User CP" at the top of the page.
Click on "Pictures and Albums" on the left side of the page.
Then there should be somewhere to create an album. Once you click on that, it's pretty easy to do. No resizing photos or anything.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

OMG... I love skunkies..they are cool little critters for sure....but please be sure to get rabies vax if you are going to handle rehab with them...but you prob. all ready know that, just making sure ..love the babies!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, I ain't TAWHATELY, but.............
> 
> Click on "User CP" at the top of the page.
> Click on "Pictures and Albums" on the left side of the page.
> Then there should be somewhere to create an album. Once you click on that, it's pretty easy to do. No resizing photos or anything.


Thanks, Renee!

Terry


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank You Renee and thank You Terry . I did created, allows me to do 3 by an album..

Now we see if I can get the idea how to get the link to the album to that small box I m typing in right now. 

Terry, you wipe that smile off your face, right now.. 
  aparently I cant


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok , I think I may be successful...LOL


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, you got the albums just fine .. here's a link to the one: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=306

Here's your other one: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=304

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

corvid said:


> Ok , I think I may be successful...LOL
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Terry

Thank You so much, You are always so helpful.

Nell


----------

